
Ask HN: What's  most valuable in HN echosystem? - rumianteolor
Ask HN: What&#x27;s  most valuable in HN echosystem?
======
znpy
The whole user experience, in term of HTML/CSS: the whole thing is the most
stupid thing you could think of: tables within tables within tables. Also,
it's one of the most compatible and easiest to render thing.

This means that hn is usually fast to load and fast to render. I don't see my
phone getting hot while browsing it. I don't see my phone data usage skyrocket
after browsing it.

I appreciate all this.

